# THE OFFICAL: Stock Bumper MK3 GTI/Jetta FMIC Picture Thread



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

Ive searched for the past 30 minutes for a picture of MK3 Jetta/GTIs with FMICs. Most are so old they were in old forums or pictures were removed from online hosts.
Post pictures of your:
MK3 GTI/Jetta with a Front Mount Intercooler (STOCK BUMPERS ONLY)
Give specs of intercooler as well if possible
Thank you, and happy 2:51 am
Dustin



_Modified by Weak VR at 9:37 AM 12-3-2006_


----------



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICAL: Stock Bumper MK3 GTI/Jetta FMIC Picture Thread (Weak VR)*

bump this up


----------



## jetta98k2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICAL: Stock Bumper MK3 GTI/Jetta FMIC Picture Thread (Weak VR)*

mine under a vento bumper


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICAL: Stock Bumper MK3 GTI/Jetta FMIC Picture Thread (jetta98k2)*

29x10x3


----------



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICAL: Stock Bumper MK3 GTI/Jetta FMIC Picture Thread (theflygtiguy)*

werkin' it!


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICAL: Stock Bumper MK3 GTI/Jetta FMIC Picture Thread (Weak VR)*


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: THE OFFICAL: Stock Bumper MK3 GTI/Jetta FMIC Picture Thread (Weak VR)*


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICAL: Stock Bumper MK3 GTI/Jetta FMIC Picture Thread (MKII16v)*

Old pic.... Core 20X8X3


----------



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICAL: Stock Bumper MK3 GTI/Jetta FMIC Picture Thread (GTijoejoe)*

keep em comin!


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICAL: Stock Bumper MK3 GTI/Jetta FMIC Picture Thread (jetta98k2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta98k2* »_mine under a vento bumper









whats the demensions? probably one of the cleanest ive ever seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta98k2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICAL: Stock Bumper MK3 GTI/Jetta FMIC Picture Thread (Silverfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silverfire* »_
whats the demensions? probably one of the cleanest ive ever seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i don't remember... alot of people ask me that. i'll check it next time i see the car..... (hopefully this weekend)


----------



## poopooplatter (Jan 15, 2005)

My stealth style set up


----------



## lap (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICAL: Stock Bumper MK3 GTI/Jetta FMIC Picture Thread (Weak VR)*

31X6.5X2.75


----------



## yokomomma (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICAL: Stock Bumper MK3 GTI/Jetta FMIC Picture Thread (lap)*


----------



## SouthWest_VW_K2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICAL: Stock Bumper MK3 GTI/Jetta FMIC Picture Thread (yokomomma)*


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICAL: Stock Bumper MK3 GTI/Jetta FMIC Picture Thread (SouthWest_VW_K2)*

Core is 24x7x3.5 Total length = 31x7x3.5


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

Are you guys keeping ac also to fit these intercoolers? I have a dilema now chosing between what i want to do. and it seems i cant fit to thick of a car behind the stock bumper with the ac condensor there. any more pictures of there intercoolers mounted without bumpers on?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_Are you guys keeping ac also to fit these intercoolers? I have a dilema now chosing between what i want to do. and it seems i cant fit to thick of a car behind the stock bumper with the ac condensor there. any more pictures of there intercoolers mounted without bumpers on?

?You can make anything fit my friend


----------



## jetta98k2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_Are you guys keeping ac also to fit these intercoolers? I have a dilema now chosing between what i want to do. and it seems i cant fit to thick of a car behind the stock bumper with the ac condensor there. any more pictures of there intercoolers mounted without bumpers on?

just move the condensor alittle bit....mine is still there. and here's a test fit picture of the core on my car. (i know its dented, as i said its a test fit to make the pipes)








the car incase you don't know










_Modified by jetta98k2 at 10:41 PM 12-5-2006_


----------

